# Nationalize an american car



## jmelson (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone on the cost to change an older (95Ford Windstar) with american plates to a mexican plated vechile?


----------



## dorygf (Nov 1, 2011)

jmelson said:


> Does anyone on the cost to change an older (95Ford Windstar) with american plates to a mexican plated vechile?


Hi Jmelson,

i was just on the phone with my husband when i read ur post, he has a trading bussines so i asked him about it and he says that its cost between $18,000 to $ 21,000 pesos which is around $1500 usd to $1900.

also said that if you are not mexican and you are planning to inmigrate or already live in Mexico, the car doesnt need mexican plates unless u sell it. that if u have a permission to stay in Mexico for 1, 2 or 3 years u can drive ur own car under the same migration form.

i really hope this is helpfull, let me know a little more details and i could call a friend in inmigration offices 

im a mexican trying to help foreigners, good day to you,

dorygf


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

There are many threads about this, you can use the SEARCH feature to find them. 

I do have a question: if you keep your USA plated car in Mexico, does your state require an inspection (safety, emissions, etc.) in order to renew your tags? Also, will your state allow online/mail/phone tag renewal?

But, thanks for a "real" number, dorygf, it is the basis of why I am selling my cars and buying when I get there.


----------



## jmelson (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks dorygf, The car es already here at lakeside with el permiso and I have an FM3. 18,000 to 21,000 seems expensive for a car of this age and value. Pues ni modo... Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The high price is to discourage the importation of cars and to protect Mexican manufacturers and dealers. It also helps to get rid of older, less efficient cars in Mexico. Many used to be purchased in US junk yards and rebuilt here. They are called 'chocolates' (having been 'chocado') and you can't get full insurance; only liability.
We have a '99 and will soon take it back to the USA to sell. Our other car was bought here and is much less hassle.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

You can purchase a very good used car in Mexico for $50,000 pesos and have the added benifit of not standing out in the crowd. American License plates stand out anywhere. If you came into Mexico before the new law went into effect, June 2011,t hen enjoy the stay. It does not cost you a bit more. I brought my motorcycle in, which is treated like an auto, for $38 and don´t have to do a thing as long as I keep the sticker on, and my visa current.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Few cars are being imported by individuals any more. The latest information, that I've heard, is that right now only 2003-2004 NAFTA manufactured cars can be imported.
In my opinion, it is a waste of money to try.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Few cars are being imported by individuals any more. The latest information, that I've heard, is that right now only 2003-2004 NAFTA manufactured cars can be imported.
> In my opinion, it is a waste of money to try.


As of Nov. 1st - 2003/2004 is on the 10% arancel plan. 2002 and older pays 50% arancel. You can import a vehicle "bajo amparo" and pay much less than that 50% would result, but the cost is still extreme.

Further, as it stands now, starting Nov. 20th, all permanent import vehicles must be accompanied by an emissions certificate from one of the border states in the US. Really puts the icing on the cake that unless you have special cirumstances, most likely it is cheaper to just buy a vehicle in mexico.


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

I will be driving down to Mexico in my 92 Dodge caravan with my motorcyle and a few sentimental things in the back. I have no need for the van after that. I walk, bus or take a taxi, and like to ride the bike on trips out in the country. I what to just get rid of the van, give it to the church, a school or some such thing, any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

holodeck said:


> I will be driving down to Mexico in my 92 Dodge caravan with my motorcyle and a few sentimental things in the back. I have no need for the van after that. I walk, bus or take a taxi, and like to ride the bike on trips out in the country. I what to just get rid of the van, give it to the church, a school or some such thing, any ideas? Thanks.


Drive it back to the US and give it away there. Disposing of it in Mexico is not easy. There has been lengthy discussion of this in other threads. For example, look at the sticky thread on vehicles near the top of the Mexico section.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

holodeck said:


> I will be driving down to Mexico in my 92 Dodge caravan with my motorcyle and a few sentimental things in the back. I have no need for the van after that. I walk, bus or take a taxi, and like to ride the bike on trips out in the country. I what to just get rid of the van, give it to the church, a school or some such thing, any ideas? Thanks.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you have two problems:

1. You can only temporarily import one vehicle; either the van or the motorcycle (unless the latter is a small 'moto' that is not classified as a vehicle. Check with Mexican customs for the limits on displacement; which are probably not much more than a moped or scooter.

2. It is absolutely and definitely illegal for you to sell, give away or otherwise dispose of any temporarily imported vehicle, or part thereof, in Mexico. Ever. They must ultimately be removed from Mexico if you qualify for a residence visa. If you don't, they must be removed within the 180 day limit of your FMM tourist permit, or you will lose the vehicle deposit ($200 -$400 USD) that you must pay upon entry into Mexico.

So, it appears that you will have to choose between the motorcycle and the van, and plan to comply with the situation described above.
It will probably be best to come to Mexico without a vehicle, find a home, get a residence visa and buy a car in Mexico. Then, you could go back to the border for your stuff. If you really don't want a car, put your stuff in storage in Larado, sell the van there, come down on the motorcycle. If your stuff isn't too much, you could go up for it by bus or with a friend, etc.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

There are procedures to scrap a foreign vehicle once you have no more use for it. But that does not solve the motorcycle import problem.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

kcowan said:


> There are procedures to scrap a foreign vehicle once you have no more use for it. But that does not solve the motorcycle import problem.


I was able to import my 1979 Puch moped 50cc into Mexico no issues and not classified as a vehicle. I classed it as a Bicimoto. They made me pay import taxes on it, but nothing more. I dissasembled the whole thing and put it in boxes. I understand this may be allot smaller cc displacement than the motorcycle in question.

I am still looking into the displacement limit as I am also looking to buy a junk small cc motorcycle here in Mexico for a restore project. I can't find that info anywhere. Not sure if I need plates for it and therefor if it needs plates it would be considered a vehicle.

If the motorcycle is for offroad use only (dirt bike), you may be able to import it without the actual importation vehicle process as mentioned. If its a large cc roadbike then you may have problems importing it tied to the van. Really the issue is that if the motorcycle is considered a vehicle, then you do need to import it...just not with the van. 

What I would do is sell the motorcycle in the US for good money and buy a new motorcycle here in Mexico (Honda and Yamaha are popular and inexpensive). Drive the Van back and sell that in the US while still having the Mexico plated motorcycle in Mexico. Or just park the van in Mexico and hope it does not get stolen while you ride around on your new motorcycle(that is a whole other hive of problems)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

kcowan said:


> There are procedures to scrap a foreign vehicle once you have no more use for it. But that does not solve the motorcycle import problem.


Recent attempts have failed. Even the crushers in Guadalajara won't touch a foreign plated car and there is no good way to get it 'off the books' with Aduana, other than taking it to the border.

If there 'are procedures', please cite them. I don't know of any that are still current.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Recent attempts have failed. Even the crushers in Guadalajara won't touch a foreign plated car and there is no good way to get it 'off the books' with Aduana, other than taking it to the border.
> 
> If there 'are procedures', please cite them. I don't know of any that are still current.


I thought that if the car was "totaled", you could get a letter from the police (transito) and that would get you off the hook with the Aduana. Actually, you had to take the letter plus other forms of proof to the Aduana to get the car off the book. Having it "stolen" wouldn't cut it.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I just found a forum web page (Woodalls Open Road) from 2010 that said that anything under 250cc does not need to be imported as a vehicle....not sure how valid that info is being 7 years old. It also said that an ATV or Boat can be imported on the vehicle importation as an accessory to the importation.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Recent attempts have failed. Even the crushers in Guadalajara won't touch a foreign plated car and there is no good way to get it 'off the books' with Aduana, other than taking it to the border.
> 
> If there 'are procedures', please cite them. I don't know of any that are still current.


I have never done it. My source is here:

Luis Melgoza
so you can either contact Luis or follow your own course. He is a good guy and very helpful on a variety of Mexican National and local Issues here in PV. Please don't bother him if you do not have a car to scrap. He has a day job.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

kcowan said:


> I have never done it. My source is here:
> 
> Luis Melgoza
> so you can either contact Luis or follow your own course. He is a good guy and very helpful on a variety of Mexican National and local Issues here in PV. Please don't bother him if you do not have a car to scrap. He has a day job.


I've got first hand experience trying to cancel a vehicle permit not following the customary 'bring it to the border':

-Emailed the aduana, was told to call.

-Called, and was told to mail documentation to Mexico City and await a response in 3 months.

-5 months passed, and I happened to be in Chicago while people from the aduana were there. Their whole purpose was to facilitate canceling uncancelled permits at the consulate. The man took my documents and said he'd bring them to Mexico City and to await a response.

-More months passed, so I called again. I was told that under no circumstances will they cancel the permit, I need to bring the vehicle or its remains to the border. Bummer...I give up.

My documents consisted of:
-A statement from the local police describing that my vehicle caught fire and exploded.
-Statement from the main 'known person' of the pueblo, describing the same.
-Letter from my insurance company that I reported it to them.
-Letter from the state of Illinois that my plates/title have been canceled because the vehicle has been destroyed.
-A short movie clip on dvd of the car on fire.

If that doesn't cover it I don't know what does. The big deal for them was where the remains were. The guy in Chicago explained to me that even the left-over frame has scrap value, and that I could have profited from it. He said the only sure-fire way would be to tow the remains to the border. Being that I lost 90% of my belongings (this was during my first move here), I just left what was left of the vehicle to smolder and hitched a ride the rest of the way in disgust.

_En Fin..._ I don't believe its possible to simply scrap a vehicle on a temp permit. Although you might find a buyer, you as a seller would be breaking the law. Whether you sell it as a complete vehicle, for parts, or to be melted down, does not matter. The point is that if you bring in anything on a temporary permit, you are excused from paying import duties on the item in exchange for your compliance in removing it at a later date.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for explaining your unfortunate experience, Kazslo. Perhaps it will end the 'wishful thinking' of so many expats, who think they can come to Mexico and have things the way they would like them to be, or the way that they imagine they should be.
I'll only add one more scenario: Imagine that you wreck your car in Mexico and the insurance company pays because it is totaled. The car now belongs to the insurance company and you have no further access to it. That 'sale' to the insurance company is illegal, in the eyes of Aduana, as the insurance company may salvage parts, etc. As such, you can't even truck the remains to the border and you will be subject to fines and customs duty on the car, as well as loss of the temporary importation fee of some hundreds of dollars. You remain 'screwed'. That's just the way it is.
So, in light of these facts and the new fees, I suggest that living in Mexico is still an excellent idea, but should include a plan to buy your car in Mexico and remove any US or Canadian car while it still runs and has some value at CarMax, etc.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

kazslo said:


> ... I don't believe its possible to simply scrap a vehicle on a temp permit. .


As a favour to the other members of the board, since it is too late for you, I got this clarification from the horse's mouth:


Luis-Melgoza said:


> The person whose car caught fire tried to cancel the temporary import permit without first donating the remains of the car to the Dirección de Auditoría Fiscal Federal at the nearest Secretaría de Hacienda Local Legal Administration offices, which he should have done within two days of the accident/incident.
> 
> Aduanas will only cancel a temporary permit if one of these three conditions is met:
> 
> ...


So I hope this will help anyone else and I would encourage anyone wanting to follow these steps to report their experience here. Our car, being a 1993 Ford Explorer, has too much useful life left in it for me to experiment.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

kcowan said:


> As a favour to the other members of the board, since it is too late for you, I got this clarification from the horse's mouth:
> So I hope this will help anyone else and I would encourage anyone wanting to follow these steps to report their experience here. Our car, being a 1993 Ford Explorer, has too much useful life left in it for me to experiment.


Not to get into too much more detail here, because we are clearly at a difference of opinion, I only want to say that unless Luis is the man who works for the aduana that can hit the cancel key, he is far from a horses mouth...maybe its midsection at best. Take what others say they can do for you in Mexico (or anywhere for that matter) with a grain of salt until they actually do it (and legally).


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

kazslo said:


> "...Take what others say they can do for you in Mexico (or anywhere for that matter) with a grain of salt until they actually do it (and legally)."


After my time reading here I think that this is one of the more cogent thoughts I have read or heard about. We NOB people seem to be used to the idea that if a law, procedure, regulation or such is written down and on the books, then we, as citizens will follow it and "they" [the government agencies] will follow it. BUT---it seems that in Mexico, "they" are, shall we say, 'freer' to interpret these laws, procedures and regulations. It must be a mind blowing experience when you move. I wonder if you eventually get used to it?

Like, I heard that to do a real estate transaction, I should really look for this clerk because he does things this way, and avoid this other one, because in the same situation, he does it that way.

You know, as frustrating as it may sound, I sort of think it will be interesting. But then again, who said that I'm all that sane? :confused2:


----------

